# Prayers that tomorrow goes well.



## Fred (Sep 30, 2008)

My husband just told me they may have me scheduled for a CT scan tomorrow to see how the chemo is working. They couldn't do chemo last week because of my low blood counts and I am hoping they can do it tomorrow. I am really worried about the CT scan because it will show if it has spread and I am really hoping it hasn't. My prayers are with Bonnie and Larry right now but if you could send a couple prayers my way for some good news I would appreciate it. My e=mail is down [the computer seems to be having a temper tantrum on receiving e-mails] thats why I haven't returned any e-mails. Love you all, Linda


----------



## JourneysEnd (Sep 30, 2008)

You'll be on my mind.

Prayers coming your way.

Vickie


----------



## Charlene (Sep 30, 2008)

oh how well i remember waiting for gary's scan results! it's absolutely nerve racking. prayers going out for GREAT news for you!


----------



## Sonya (Sep 30, 2008)

Sending lots of prayers!


----------



## Marylou (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 30, 2008)

praying HARD!!!!!!!!

hugs,

Robin


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 30, 2008)

Why Linda, you have been in my thoughts and prayers constantly. Praying that you get the good news that you are looking for! And praying that your counts raise so that you can get the medical treatment that is so important to you.

(((hugs))) for you and your family.


----------



## Marty (Sep 30, 2008)

Linda I do think about you every day. I hope all goes well and you can beat this monster into the ground for good. I just know there will be a very good report! Hurry back and let us know how it went.


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 30, 2008)

ray


----------



## Davie (Sep 30, 2008)

Linda, praying for good news that your tumor is shrinking and you are on the road to better health. You and your family are in my continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Adding my prayers for good news.


----------



## Charley (Sep 30, 2008)

I think about you every day. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2008)

Linda, prayers, good thoughts, and love coming your way. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Bozley (Sep 30, 2008)

Dear Linda,

Makayla and I never stop praying for you. You are always in our thoughts and prayers. But we will pray especially hard for you tomorrow.

Call me if you need me.

Love,

Sue


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Sep 30, 2008)

Prayers still coming from here as I told you before for as long as you want them.

Nita


----------



## Diana (Sep 30, 2008)

Linda, there isn't a day go by that Karen, Lizze and I don't think of you and send a little prayer in hopes that things are turning around for you and you are on the road to recovery. We will be praying extra hard tomorrow and hoping to great results.

Love ya

Diana


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 30, 2008)

Linda I hope all goes well. Prayers and good thoughts coming your way!

Carol


----------



## Valerie (Sep 30, 2008)

Linda,

Please know I am thinking of you and hope you get very good results!


----------



## dreamlandnh (Sep 30, 2008)

Dear Friend Linda

You are always in my thoughts no matter what I'm doing. I'm always hoping/praying that you are on the road to recovery. My thoughts/prayers are always to include Paul,Kim,Matthew,Courtney and your other daughter, her husband and your lovely granddaughter.

Please call me if you need to talk even if I'm at work...the cell phone is always with me!

Love

Karen/Lizzie


----------



## kimbell (Sep 30, 2008)

Linda,

I don't know you personally but feel I do through this board. Good wishes and prayers have been coming to you since all of this began. May God supply a miracle for you. Kim


----------



## dancer31501 (Sep 30, 2008)

good luck





love ya


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 30, 2008)

Linda, praying here too. The box I sent you......use twice as much as before. IT seriously helped my aunts red and white count during Chemo.

Love you lots.

Lyn


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 30, 2008)

Right by your side my dear friend..sending the very best energy and love.


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 30, 2008)

Direct prayers from here to Heaven being offered for you!


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 30, 2008)

I am keeping you in my prayers and a candle lit for you.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 30, 2008)

Will be thinking of you and saying prayers that wonderful news will be forthcoming.

God bless dear.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

It was so good to see you at nationals and be able to give you a real hug but this will have to do for now. ((hug)) You are in my thoughts everday, I hope you get good news tomorrow!

Pammy


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm thinking of you Linda! You are strong! I know things will be looking up!!!!! The power of all these mini people praying for you can't fail!! I've never known such an amazing group of horse lovers in my life!!! I'm so glad I got into minis! Keep praying everyone!! It's working!!!!!!

Luv you Linda!!

Joyce


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 30, 2008)

Always in our prayers. Good luck Linda.

Christy


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Sep 30, 2008)

My prayers are there for you to receive both healing and good news. There's so many people out there with this horrible disease and I'm thanking God for healing all. Please update us when you can.





God bless,

Joan


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 1, 2008)

Thinking of you Linda. Praying as always.

Joyce


----------



## Mona (Oct 1, 2008)

Thinking of you Linda, and hoping all went well with the CT scan today.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 1, 2008)

Ditto!! Thinking of you and hoping the test comes back with a positive note for you!!! Sending prayers your way!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 2, 2008)

Thinking of you every minute Linda! Get a good nights sleep! I have a great feeling about your tests!! I will be checking here constantly for your update.

Joyce


----------



## Candleliteranch (Oct 3, 2008)

Thinking of you Linda and praying the results are good.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 3, 2008)

Has anyone heard how Linda's CT went? I've been thinking about her alot and I hope all goes well.

Christy


----------



## kaykay (Oct 3, 2008)

Praying for a good update!

kay


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 3, 2008)

It was changed to today, Christy

Prayers comming your way, Linda

Joyce


----------



## Mona (Oct 3, 2008)

Just a bit of an update. This was posted in the "Light a Candle for Linda" thread. It was posted yesterday(Thursday), so sounds like her CT scan will be done today.



> They decided to do the CT scan tomorrow morning at 8:30. Have to drink the yucky stuff the night before and morning of. They did do the chemo yesterday and talked about tweaking it after the CT scan. I guess once every 3 weeks instead of three weeks on one week off. Don't know if thats good or bad but they are trying at least. I am praying so hard that this will just get better and be totally healed. They prayers you all send make a HUGE difference and I know it. I love you all so much. THANK YOU AND LOVE YOU, Linda


Sending continued prayers for you Linda.


----------



## Bozley (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,

I spoke to Linda tonight. She was going to post an update but she is very tired and needed to get some rest. They did the CT scan this morning. She will have the results on Wednesday. Lets pray for positive results!

Sue


----------



## Diana (Oct 3, 2008)

Sue thanks for the update on Linda. I was going to give her a call but I'll wait a couple of days and then call.

Sending prayers for positive results.


----------



## Mona (Oct 3, 2008)

YES! DEFINATELY



for GOOD news!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you sue!

Dear God, we beg of you for good news for Linda. With all the prayers from all of us, we just know the news will be positive!!

Bring on those results so Linda can get on with her life!!!!!

AMEN!

Joyce


----------



## Frankie (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending the very best, strongest, good thoughts.


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update Sue. Praying for good news...


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 3, 2008)

Positive thoughts will continue from us.

hugs

Karen/Lizzie


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 3, 2008)

Praying for some good news for Linda! May God heal you and comfort you!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending prayers! Please, please, PLEASE be GOOD NEWS!!!!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't posted before on this particular thread, but I have been following it....sending the STRONGEST of positive thoughts and prayers for a good outcome for Linda!!

With the warmest of best wishes,

Margo


----------



## Mercysmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Prayers for good health for Linda!



ray



ray

Dee


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 5, 2008)

Prayers being sent your way.. You have done so well through this, it can't stop now.


----------



## Diana (Oct 8, 2008)

Sending prayers to you always along with this little



to protect you. Love ya Diana


----------



## Bozley (Oct 8, 2008)

Dear Linda,

I want you to know that I am thinking of you today and hoping you receive positive news.

If you need anything, all you have to do is call, and I will be there with open arms.

Love,

Sue


----------



## Lilac Lane Farm (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Linda,

I didnt get a chance to call you yesterday, Jamie, Madison and I are sending prayers today





Talk to you later

Heidi


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 8, 2008)

Sue, you sound like an amazing friend! I'm so glad she has you.





Linda, I am praying for good news today as well. I've noticed you weren't posting at all in the past week.

God, please shine down on Linda today, and make her feel better.

Love and Prayers,

Joyce


----------



## Fred (Oct 8, 2008)

Well the good news is they don't see anything on the lymph nodes in my abdomen. They didn't do chemo today. The bad news is they don't think the Gemzar is working and they are looking for other chemo options. From what was said by the dr the tumor has grown a little but they can't be sure because everyone measures things differently and Dartmouth never sent them the last CD of the CT scan they took. I still have spots on the liver and minor ones on the lungs. I am still praying for a miracle and we are going to beat this thing. Surgery is out as the tumor is wrapped around a major blood vessel. Love you all and all prayers welcome. Love, Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, bring on a different Chemo! We will keep praying like crazy, They will find just the right Chemo and YOU WILL BEAT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love and Prayers!!

Joyce


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 8, 2008)

Linda, great news about the lymph nodes! Drink up my friend..... more and more. 9oz at least a day. I will send more as you need it.

Lyn


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 8, 2008)

Sending prayers that a different chemo will work!! Good to hear about the lymph nodes - that is significant news. Know that there are a lot of us praying for you and your whole family.

Mary


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 8, 2008)

Still sending prayers for you and the family. I hope a new chemo will be the trick.


----------



## basshorse (Oct 8, 2008)

Thinking of you!


----------



## CrescentMinis (Oct 8, 2008)

Been praying for you and watching for your updates, Linda!

God bless you,

Faith


----------



## Frankie (Oct 9, 2008)

You continue to be in my thoughts, wishing you only the best.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 9, 2008)

You remain in my prayers and healing light, my Friend.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 9, 2008)

Hope the next chemo is the a-s-s kicker! You are in our thoughts!


----------

